# vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower???



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

im looking at buying a set of pistons for a vr6 project and im wondering if 9:1 compression is ok or if i should just get a set of stock 2.9L pistons and run a spacer gasket?
im looking at running a gt35r with a .82 hot side. with cams, sri, stock head 
really the only changes to the stock block would be pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? (Black86GTI)*

Hpw much boost?
What octane?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? (Black86GTI)*

I'm running 8.5:1, forged 2.9L, 91 octane, CAT 256 cams on about 19lbs of boost with water/meth.


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hpw much boost?
What octane?

10-15 psi daily 20 psi max and we will go with 91octane i can get 93 but 91 is the average.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? (Black86GTI)*

10-15 = 10:1
20-22=9:1
22-30=8.5:1
30+ = 8:0
Ive used everything from 7.5:1 to 9.0:1.
Its in of boost you will notice difference.
But its much easier to tune and you will not blow engine with low CR


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_10-15 = 10:1
20-22=9:1
22-30=8.5:1
30+ = 8:0
Ive used everything from 7.5:1 to 9.0:1.
Its in of boost you will notice difference.
But its much easier to tune and you will not blow engine with low CR

so i should be fine with a gt35r and a .82 hot side. or would i be able to reach 400ish whp with a gt30?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 turbo compression ratio 9:1 or lower??? (Black86GTI)*

Hi
Never use bigger turbo then you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even a GT3071 T25 0.64 can give you over 400whp and a GT3076 T25 0,86 can give you over 550whp .


----------

